# BD andropen 275 green top??? heres the pic..



## bikerman (Nov 19, 2011)

View attachment 36908
View attachment 36909hey just recieved a 25ml of bd, andropen 275, can anyone verify that this is G2G.... it taste like its good but just wanted to get another input by you all thanks again. hope the pics show up


----------



## lsutops (Nov 19, 2011)

same one I have, probably same source. it's from BD-china, not official british dragon. but that doesn't mean it's not good legit gear.

I start my cycle in a month, so I can't attest to the potency. just check your bloods 2 weeks into it ti mind out for sure. 

afaik, everything about it looks correct. I'm hoping there's more input o this as well.  the source seems to be very responsive, so hopefully this is good.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 19, 2011)

bikerman said:


> View attachment 36908
> View attachment 36909hey just recieved a 25ml of bd, andropen 275, can anyone verify that this is G2G.... it taste like its good but just wanted to get another input by you all thanks again. hope the pics show up



What do you mean by it tastes like it's good?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 19, 2011)

You have a 50/50 chance that you have a real UGL product.  I best suggest keeping clear of anything with the old BD label on it.  IMHO.



/V

(WP will chime in on this one for sure)


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 19, 2011)

Thoes are counterfeit but if its from IP I'm sure there's. Real gear inside of it


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 19, 2011)

It's garbage! Works great for squeaky car door hinges.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 20, 2011)

Its fake-copy old BD stile

see BD site as you have also link on your vial, how real BD look like.

British Dragon Pharmaceuticals - Home


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 20, 2011)

Andropen 275 isn't REAL BD, BUT, it still packs one hell of a punch (the one I tried did, at least. 
The way I see it, it's a hit or miss, bro.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> You have a 50/50 chance that you have a real UGL product.  I best suggest keeping clear of anything with the old BD label on it.  IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao!


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 20, 2011)

hahah..anyway idk why u would get something u are not sure of..there are plenty of sponsors here that have good reputation..jmo


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Lmao!



Told ya! 



/V


----------



## BigBird (Nov 21, 2011)

I ran legit Tren E labeled the same way.  I know it isn't authentic BD gear but mine had real gear in it and seemed to be dosed according to its label.  I knew someone who had success with same batch so I tried it and was most delighted.


----------



## bikerman (Nov 21, 2011)

lsutops said:


> same one I have, probably same source. it's from BD-china, not official british dragon. but that doesn't mean it's not good legit gear.
> 
> I start my cycle in a month, so I can't attest to the potency. just check your bloods 2 weeks into it ti mind out for sure.
> 
> afaik, everything about it looks correct. I'm hoping there's more input o this as well.  the source seems to be very responsive, so hopefully this is good.



yea the source does seem very responsive and i know the real bd company went down and out a while ago.. yea im checkin blood in 5 days keep u posted


----------



## bikerman (Nov 21, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> What do you mean by it tastes like it's good?



i always do a little taste tests on some products easy way to see if its real off the bat they all have a different taste. i mean with a mix yea hard to tell but u get the idea im sure im not the only one


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 21, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> You have a 50/50 chance that you have a real UGL product. I best suggest keeping clear of anything with the old BD label on it. IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


VictorZ06 said:


> Told ya!
> 
> 
> 
> /V


----------



## yzfrr11 (Nov 21, 2011)

bikerman said:


> hey just recieved a 25ml of bd, andropen 275, can anyone verify that this is G2G.... it taste like its good but just wanted to get another input by you all thanks again. hope the pics show up


Is there a hologram on the flip top?


----------

